# 5 game homestand (3/16-3/25/09)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Houston, Minnesota, Memphis, Golden State and Denver. 

The Hornets need to win as many of these as possible.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No Yao, no Peja for tonight's game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cant wait for tipoff tonight, should be a good game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I refuse to watch the Hornets anymore this week. I mean it. The Spurs lose to the Thunder and they do absolutely NOTHING to help themselves in the standings. Sellout crowd showed up to see a huge hose job.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

such an abysmal showing. I cant believe Chris played the entire second half in a loss as well, but once again if he goes out then any chance of maintaining a lead or closing the gap is an impossibility.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Rasual had hit that three pointer about five minutes sooner they might could have won this game...If they hadn't given up five or ten offensive rebounds in the last two minutes they might have too...Hard to believe that CP got 11 assists in this game considering the entire rest of the team only hit 22 of 57 shots.


Hornets have to win this game,but they simply don't have enough scorers right now.If Butler is missing like he was tonight they just don't have enough firepower


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really doesn't help to have Chandler embarassed by a senior citizen either...The way he's played the last two games is extremely worrisome.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I refuse to watch the Hornets anymore this week. I mean it. The Spurs lose to the Thunder and they do absolutely NOTHING to help themselves in the standings. Sellout crowd showed up to see a huge hose job.


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

3-1 so far. They really, really need to win on Wednesday.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tyson is supposed to be back Wednesday isn't he?I forgot what I read about Peja though...I think it confused me because I couldn't tell if they were talking about him or Chandler.Sounded like Peja wasn't feeling much better though.

It's really amazing that they've won so many games under the circumstances.It would be awfully nice if they could get Peja and Tyson to play up to par and have the bench perform reasonably well.I would praise the bench for their work in the second quarter,but the Warriors are tanking hard.They aren't playing Crawford with this crazy healthy DNP stuff Nelly has been doing.He can say whatever he wants,but when you do that everyone knows you aren't trying to win.That especially includes your own players.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Word has it they'll return on Wednesday but I'm not holding my breath. I just figure they'll get back when they get back. With all the injuries this season it's pretty short of a miracle that they're only about 3 or 4 games back of where they were last season through 70-71 games. But I guess as long as #3 is pretty much healthy, just about anything is possible. But he can't do everything by himself that's for sure.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know where this bench came from tonight, but I sure hope they stick around.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I don't know where this bench came from tonight, but I sure hope they stick around.


That certainly would be nice. I can't hold my breath though. I just can't do it. I'd like to continue living. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

think about how good CP is...He goes for 27 points,8 boards,8 assists and 2 steals...but this wasn't a particularly good game for him.He went 9-20 and had four turns..It's not horrible,but he's been shooting close to 60% in the last six games.It seems the injuries are really lowering his assists and forcing him to score a lot more.I think he's averaging around 29 in the last seven.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

good night for the hornets tonight.Denver and Portland both lose.I guess that means they have homecourt by percentage points at this moment,Not sure whether or not they'll be in fourth on the standings because denver leads the Northwest,but they would have homecourt if they met them in the playoffs.Puts them a full game up on Portland as well.They really and truly need to take care of business on wednesday...It'd be awfully nice if Tyson could be effective in that game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4015908

Nene is apparently suspended for two games.He apparently threw an elbow last night and then made some sort of contact with the referee...I've no idea how serious either incident was,but he won't be on the premises tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, he headbutted Amundson and threw an elbow. The Hornets still better not let up just because one of their starters is out.

Is Amundson getting under guys' skins out there or something? First Zach Randolph punches him and now this.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this team is so frustrating.It's not CP's fault they lost tonight,but he has to be a lot better for them to have a chance to win under the current circumstances.The six turnovers are completely unacceptable for him...Although that offensive foul was totally laughable.I know exactly where Anthony learned that bull from.Billups has been doing that one for ages...It's more of a euro move.You grab the guy and pull him down on top of you,but you make sure the ref's blocked out so he can't see it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This team is frustrating indeed. I didn't see the game. Just checked out the boxscore. How the heck did Rasual foul out? Who was guarding Anthony? Looks like Julian struggled to make shots. Was he trying to do too much tonight. I read a postgame comment where CP said they were sloppy tonight (too many turnovers). Doesn't look like West had a good shooting night either. Also looks like Posey's shot has totally deserted him. :azdaja: Frustrating indeed. I guess I'm glad I missed this one.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they're saying Tyson is out 7-14 days. Frankly, I doubt he'll return at all. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4020953


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Now they're saying Tyson is out 7-14 days. Frankly, I doubt he'll return at all.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4020953


They probably should have been put a boot on it. That would keep the ankle immobile for a while to heal. But I guess they thought they could get him playing faster.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They probably should have been put a boot on it. That would keep the ankle immobile for a while to heal. But I guess they thought they could get him playing faster.


You know they rarely do what they're supposed to do when they're supposed to do it. Peja probably should be in a back brace right now. And on top of that, I read Hilton sprained an ankle by stepping on the refs foot? Are you kidding me? 



> Armstrong, who had six points and three rebounds in 17 minutes, sprained his right ankle by stepping on the foot of referee Gary Zielinski, who was standing on the baseline.


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/hornetscom-postgame-knicks-103-hornets.html

Hornets are the walking wounded now.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> You know they rarely do what they're supposed to do when they're supposed to do it. Peja probably should be in a back brace right now. And on top of that, I read Hilton sprained an ankle by stepping on the refs foot? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freak Accident that really defined the Hornets year. Hilton getting injured really changed the tempo of the game. The Hornets just couldn't pull off a win without him, Tyson, and Peja. Now we're waiting to see if Posey will be suspended. Unbelievable.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I was just going through some pictures.... what the heck is JuJu doing? Look at where his head is! Seriously Julian?










:laugh:

I didn't see the game (only read the recap) but if the ref simply didn't like the way Posey gave him the ball, I don't think that's any reason to be suspended. Was there more to it than that? Did he make physical contact with the ref? Did he not leave the court in a timely manner?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I was just going through some pictures.... what the heck is JuJu doing? Look at where his head is! Seriously Julian?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posey threw the ball at him and hit him with it, he should have been ejected. I just wish it was for another reason.:sarcasm: 

On that particular play with Julian, at first I thought it was a foul because he used his body to drive Julian out of bounds while he was in the air. On the replay, it look like he was vying for position to get a rebound.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP on the injuries...



> “It’s tough, but we’ve been through this situation before and *other guys have been stepping up and playing pretty well*.."


Who exactly is CP talking about right here?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

my voice is almost gone watching this spurs/hornets game and we still have most of the fourth quarter to go. Regardless of our struggles the past couple weeks, when this team is healthy it can be very dangerous, whether or not we will be at full power when the playoffs start is the big thing for us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is what I was hoping to get from Daniels after the trade.Nothing great,but solid play and a nice contribution.I really expected the hornets to get embarassed tonight.Hard to believe they won the way West shot down the stretch.I can't believe CP didn't start pretending he couldn't see him.

CP has nine assists in this game...It seems like they blew nine more.How many beautiful passes did they turn into three foot airballs tonight?Seems like the spurs fouled about five or six times to prevent layups on plays that would have been assists if they'd been converted too


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> This is what I was hoping to get from Daniels after the trade.Nothing great,but solid play and a nice contribution.I really expected the hornets to get embarassed tonight.Hard to believe they won the way West shot down the stretch.I can't believe CP didn't start pretending he couldn't see him.
> 
> CP has nine assists in this game...It seems like they blew nine more.How many beautiful passes did they turn into three foot airballs tonight?Seems like the spurs fouled about five or six times to prevent layups on plays that would have been assists if they'd been converted too


I dont understand why Daniels has been used solely as cp3's backup since we traded for him. We used to play pargo and paul in the backcourt all the time last year, and they played great off of eachother, I envisioned the same would happen with Daniels.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Daniels hasn't been good enough to get a bigger role.He's had two or three good games and a lot of absolute stinkers.If he'd been scoring efficiently Scott would have given him more burn.It's not like he has a ton of great options.He played him tonight because he did well and there wasn't anywhere else to go tonight.I guess he took MoPete's minutes,I was wondering if he'd even played before I looked at the boxscore.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Big win against the Spurs. The Hornets needed this win in the worst way. I certainly wasn't optimistic about tonight but it feels rather good being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

AD had a good game tonight. It was nice to see him play some quality minutes.


----------

